# Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Toro Cigar Review - Not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These mellowed out after a long time in the humidor. Nice earthy/woodsy flavor. Not as strong as the Joya de nic Antano, but still a strong stogie...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Toro Cigar Review - Not bad


----------

